# Types of Ammuniation



## Delta (4 Nov 2005)

Another BMQ course question, what are the different types of ammo the CF uses? I believe there are 5 types (correct me if i am wrong): blanks, dummy, tracer (red-tipped, leaves a 50m trail), incendiary and ball. If you know the characteristics of each ammo type, please list, would help me alot on my BMQ. Thanks mates.


----------



## 23007 (4 Nov 2005)

You'll learn all of this stuff on BMQ. There is no point to fill your head with useless insignificant information before you go there. In the grand scheme of things this has little importance.


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2005)

Basics are as follows..........
Dummy,
Blank,
Ball,
Armour piercing, (not for 5.56)
Tracer,

then there's this special..
Armour piercing incendiary tracer (AA role)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Nov 2005)

Current CF SAA (below 20mm) types (with nose colours):
Ball (none)
Blank (crimped with lacquer water proofing)
Tracer (red)
Dummy/Drill (none)
Armour Piercing-Tracer (black/red)
Match (none)
High Pressure Test (none but over all copper washed colour)
Practice Colour Marking (nose colour indicates colour of mark red/blue)
Inspection (none)

There are other types (Observing, Spotter Tracer, AP, API, API-T, MP, SLAP, etc) but they are not in current issue.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2005)

Geese!   Geo

You might as well start really confusing him and start mentioning some of the other stuff:

APDS   - Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilized Discarding Sabot
APFSDSDU- Armour Piercing Fin Stabilized Discarding Sabot Depleted Uranium 
DU         - Depleted Uranium 
FRANG - Frangible Amour Piercing
HESH    - High Explosive Squash Head
HEAT    - High Explosive Anti-Tank
HEP       - High Explosive Plastic
HE          - High Explosive
Parbellum - Parbellum
Ranging - Tracer
Smk BE - Smoke Base Ejection
SH/PRAC - Squash Head (HE)/Practice
TP          - Training Practice
WP       -   White Phosphorous (Smoke)

So many and so little space.....


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2005)

LOL.... 
enter at your own risk & peril I say 

Thanks for the current inventory list ammotech.... am presently "beached" in a puzzle palace and only allowed to reminice on friday ;(


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Nov 2005)

Thow out some more-

APCR- Armour Piercing Composite Rigid
APC- Armour Piercing Capped
APCBC- Armour Piercing Capped, Ballistic Cap
FAPDS- Frangible Armour Piercing Discarding Sabot
DPICM- Dual Purpose Improved Conventional Munition
MP- Multipurpose
APSE- Armour Piercing Secondary Effect
HEI- High Explosive Incendiary
xxxx-RAP- Rocket Assisted Projectile
xxxxERFFBB- Extended Range Full Bore Base Bleed
xxxx-T- Tracer

Bleh...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2005)

Don't worry!.....Even at the end of your career you will not know all of them.....new types keep coming out.....or someone changes the name and colour coding.... ;D


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2005)

then there was the "big bullets"
that we used to fire from the 106mm
HEAT
HESH
HEPT
oh yeah there were also the mini 50cal rounds for the spotting rifle

Gawd.... been sooooooo long since my infantry anti tank gunner course


----------



## kincanucks (4 Nov 2005)

Now you can concentrate on how to spell the freaking word! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2005)

that's why us Grunts just call it "ammo".


----------



## Delta (5 Nov 2005)

23007 said:
			
		

> You'll learn all of this stuff on BMQ. There is no point to fill your head with useless insignificant information before you go there. In the grand scheme of things this has little importance.


i am in a BMQ course, for some reason the course is every THREE weeks, right now I am trying to get the stuff back into my head


----------



## geo (5 Nov 2005)

Delta....
If the BMQ is being run every 3 weeks.... (not the Ideal situation IMHO) it is most probable that the instructors are being used at other tasks the other weekends and are being double hatted... definitely not an ideal situation.

Uhhh.... where's the course being run & who is running it?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Now you can concentrate on how to spell the freaking word! ;D


I guess the "Search Function" won't work in the future, the next time someone asks what types we use.   :


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess the "Search Function" won't work in the future, the next time someone asks what types we use.     :



I think the Mods can still change the title?


----------



## Delta (13 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Delta....
> If the BMQ is being run every 3 weeks.... (not the Ideal situation IMHO) it is most probable that the instructors are being used at other tasks the other weekends and are being double hatted... definitely not an ideal situation.
> 
> Uhhh.... where's the course being run & who is running it?


Seaforth Highlanders of Canada, Cancouver, BC


----------



## Standards (17 Nov 2005)

Delta, with the course being run every three weeks, aren't the staff giving you handouts?  I'm on a plane tomorrow and visiting your course (amongst others in the lower mainland) this weekend - so please feel free to bring it up when I talk to you.


----------

